# Are you tired of vandalism on page of classical composer on wikipedia



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I seen it first hand , whit Alexander Mossolov i.e once, the writer post crap on Mossolov wiki page, it was erased, but this is diffamation and it's mean and stupid, who dose this anyone can post on wikipedia so this is a major problem, and idiot dose this crap.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Just an isolated incident. This rarely happens, as far as I know.


----------

